# Chattanooga TN punk festival all weekend..



## tobepxt (Jun 27, 2012)

Kind of short notice, but not a bad time to be hanging around town if youre in the area..

http://www.doyahearwe.com/festival.html



> *Friday, June 29 (7pm) at Sluggo's North* (map)
> 7:15 - 40oz FOLKLORE
> 8:00- SERENGHETTO (mn)
> 8:45 - FAT SHADOW (in)
> ...


----------



## tobepxt (Jun 28, 2012)

_gonna bump this once for the off chance someone is heading through town then I'll shut up about it... _


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Jun 28, 2012)

My friend from Hill Street Hooligans plays for 40 OZ

SHINFO!!!! 

Cxr- deal with it. Lol.


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Jun 28, 2012)

Ew havefunwiththat


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Jun 28, 2012)

But yeah if you're passing through


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Jun 28, 2012)

You're gonna be there. Don't lie..

It was you, Johnny Hopkins And Sloan Kettering..
And you were listening to that shit everyday.


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Jun 28, 2012)

Oh!!! And it's at sluggos. Pretty accessible to you, I'd say..


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Jun 28, 2012)

Awesome so I can just hear it from across the street hopefully...


----------



## the wizard (Jul 19, 2012)

i haven't been to chat in a minute, might ride over there for this.


----------



## tobepxt (Jul 19, 2012)

It was back in june.


----------



## the wizard (Jul 21, 2012)

ha shit i'm retarded


----------



## tobepxt (Jul 22, 2012)

next year everyone better be there.


----------

